# raccourci clavier pour symbole CMD



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2008)

Bonjour,

malgré de multiples recherches (sauf la bonne, évidemment), je ne parviens pas à trouver le raccourci-clavier qui me donnera, dans un éditeur de textes, le symbole graphique de la touche CMD (pas la pomme, cà j'ai trouvé)
merci


----------



## kisco (22 Avril 2008)

jm.desbonnez a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> malgré de multiples recherches (sauf la bonne, évidemment), je ne parviens pas à trouver le raccourci-clavier qui me donnera, dans un éditeur de textes, le symbole graphique de la touche CMD (pas la pomme, cà j'ai trouvé)
> merci


Salut,

tu peux faire un copier-coller depuis celui-là : &#8984; 



> Le pictogramme &#8984;http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Touche_commande#cite_note-n-0, est le caractère unicode 2318


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2008)

OK, merci, mais ça ne me dit pas COMMENT je peux insérer le caractère unicode 2318 dans un éditeur de texte.
Avoir le forum ouvert en permanence sur ton intervention pour faire un copier-coller du pictogramme me semble un peu ... lourd...


----------



## lepetitpiero (22 Avril 2008)

simple tu ouvre la palette de caractère de ton mac tu tapes dans la zone unicode le fameux 2318 et oh miracle le caractère que tu veux apparaîtra dans la palette que tu pourras alors copier autant de fois que tu veux


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2008)

Super, merci


----------



## Hedicito (23 Avril 2008)

Pour repondre de facon plus exhaustive, voici la dénomination des 3 touches sur un clavier (FR) en anglais en partant de gauche a droite (en bas)

*Control - Option - Command*
Ainsi tu peux trouver ton bonheur sous forme d'images ou de polices en faisant des recherches Google.


----------



## kephas (29 Avril 2008)

Bonjour, de manière plus large, comment avoir un aperçu de toute les combinaisons de touches qui existent sur un clavier mac???
je cherche genre une image qui affiche tous les caractères que l'on peut avoir avec tel ou el combinaison de touche...

Merci d'avance


----------



## C@cTuS (29 Avril 2008)

http://www.clubic.com/article-86300-3-raccourcis-clavier-comment-souris.htmlhttp://www.apc.univ-paris7.fr/~beau/article.php3?id_article=80

http://www.osxfacile.com/caractere.html


J espere avoir repondu à tes attentes ;   Bonne soirée.


----------



## kephas (29 Avril 2008)

Super, j'avais regardé sur OSX facile mais j'avais pas du taper la bonne recherche.
C'est donc ce que je rechercahis.
Le problème, c'est que des fois ils disent d'utiliser tel ou tel touche... que je ne trouve pas sur le clavier... mais j'ai trouvé à peu près maintenant.

Merci donc!


----------



## pascalformac (30 Avril 2008)

bonjour 
1- préambule
il y  des tonnes de sites listant  des raccourcis ( avec -sans image)
on en a donné plusieurs fois quelques uns
il y a même  un gars qui a écrit tout un livre 100% raccourcis OSX  ( très épais)

2- concernant le symbole command

j'avais fouillé : pas de raccourci 

mais  on peut
*le retrouver via la palette et là
- le copier coller
-mais surtout le rajouter à _l'onglet" favoris"_ dans la palette
( qui est fait pour ca)

** on peut créer son propre raccourci clavier

*** il existe aussi plusieurs utilitaires dont des widgets ( dashboard ou yahoo)  qui assurent l'insertion de signes  divers avec des ergonomies et options variées

**** il existe de nombreux utilitaires gerant le "presse papier" qui incluent des options d'archivage puis insertion de signes ou textes divers

( ceux qui me connaissent savent que je poste parfois des conseils de base  , vous pensez bien que certains  textes , je ne les rédige pas à chaque fois , c'est de l'insert directe)


----------

